# Casselton shooting range



## deiussum (Mar 17, 2009)

Not sure which forum is the best place to post this...

I'm a new shooter and have heard a bit about the shooting range in Casselton. Every time I go out there, the gate is closed up, though. The website doesn't give much info so I was wondering if anyone on here had any info on it. Is it only open certain hours? Is it closed up indefinitely? I've been driving by it every so often for the past few months. What sort of shooting is allowed there? Can you use hand-thrown clays?

I tried sending an e-mail to the address listed on the Cass County Wildlife Club site, but that was around 3 months ago and I have not gotten any response.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

There is Adventure Shooting Sports, NW of Horace. He charges 5 or 6 bucks to use the rifle, pistol, and bow ranges and about the same for trap and skeet.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Just went to Casselton this afternoon for a couple hours. It was really busy but wide open. Not sure about hours but have had no problem on weekends or evenings


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't think I have ever seen the gate over the road. Even in the middle of the night.....


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

That range can be a dangerous place if the wrong people are out there.

I use it, but always have a close eye on the rest of the firing line. Theres been some real morons out there.


----------



## deiussum (Mar 17, 2009)

TK33 said:


> There is Adventure Shooting Sports, NW of Horace. He charges 5 or 6 bucks to use the rifle, pistol, and bow ranges and about the same for trap and skeet.


Thanks for the info! I'll have to check it out.

For the Casselton range, am I going to the wrong spot? I drive through Casselton until the T intersection, then turn left. I then drive past the reservoir, and as soon as I come to that bridge take a hard left down a dirt road. There is a big sign there that says something about trap shooting, archery, etc. The gate there has always been closed when I've gone there, which has always been on the weekend or evenings... Is there another entrance I don't know about?


----------



## ShakeyJake (Dec 12, 2008)

The range is actually further west. Go past the bridge and take your next right. Range runs east and west along the first tree row.


----------



## deiussum (Mar 17, 2009)

ShakeyJake said:


> The range is actually further west. Go past the bridge and take your next right. Range runs east and west along the first tree row.


Ahhhh... that explains it. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

deiussum
I believe where you were trying to get in is a club membership only archery range. Just as ShakeyJake directed you and you will be right there.


----------

